# IVF help for those in the forces?



## maybe-if (Aug 1, 2007)

I have just found this:

The Defence Medical Services Department (DMSD) is developing a new policy on Ministry of Defence (MOD) involvement in or support for IVF treatment.

In the UK IVF treatment is a PCT (or equivalent) responsibility; it does not come under the remit of the MOD or DMSD. However, it is recognised that the mobility associated with Service life can cause difficulties in obtaining IVF treatment and the existing rules on compiling a welfare case to retain SFA apply, as do NHS rules on retaining position on waiting lists - providing the receiving PCT provides IVF treatment.

DMSD will investigate the possibility of providing some support for families in this difficult and potentially stressful situation. However, policy development is in the early stages and therefore no commitments can be made as yet.

from this website: http://www2.army.mod.uk/aff/health_additional.htm#IVFPCT

I don't know how many people on FF have a partner in the forces, but I know it's a right pain in the neck in the army knowing you get posted every three years. So you have to plan which clinic you would need to move to, never mind trying to fit treatment around six month tours, constant exercises and training courses away.

It's something to keep an eye on and when I get a chance (if no one beats me to it) I may contact the AFF for the latest on their decisions.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Maybe-if, will be keeping an eye on the developments of this     Thanks for the chat the other night, will sort out a date for the next one soon


----------

